# Personality...dependent or independent?



## EmmaGracie (Feb 3, 2014)

Hello,

I have a question about the maltese's personality....do they tend to be more independent or dependent? I know all dogs are different but in general are they more of the independent type?? My knowledge on the Maltese breed is still pretty limited. When I went to my cousins house over Christmas and spent the weekend there she has the most adorable maltese. She was the sweetest little girl and she was quite the cuddler. She loved being held and she was always on my lap while I was there. I think I spent more time with her than my family, lol. It was after that that I decided to do more research. The more I read about them, the more I want one! I have 4 yorkies (all girls) and my girls are calm, loving and very much the dependent type. That's kind of what I wanted while looking for a maltese. However, I talked to one breeder on the phone today and she told me they are very independent and generally only want held and played with on their terms. A few red flags popped up while talking to this breeder though, so I am not sure if she is giving me correct information. 

Any advice is appreciated!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Well both of my girls are totally dependent. Lola even more so than Penny. Lola has to be with you at all times and has to be actually touching you or on your lap or chest to be happy, forget going to the bathroom alone, not happening. Penny is also a cuddler but is happy enough to be be sitting pretty close most of the time. 

I think it depends on the particular dog from what I hear of others. A lot say the males are more cuddly, but I know Lola couldn't be more so. If you want a cuddler I suggest you find a good breeder who knows her dogs and ask for one that has that tendency.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

My MiMi is very full of herself, There is noting I can compare her to. She is MiMi


----------



## EmmaGracie (Feb 3, 2014)

That is great advice, thank you! Bella (my cousins Maltese) was very affectionate and more the dependent type too and I just fell totally in love with her little personality. I definitely know this breeder I talked to today wasn't the breeder for me. She acted like it was an inconvenience when I asked what the puppies personalities were like. And she kept pushing to come up with a time to meet her (she said she doesn't allow visitors at her home and claims it stresses the mom out when the babies leave so I wouldn't be able to meet mom either).

By the way, your babies are beautiful!!! Such beautiful, precious faces!


----------



## EmmaGracie (Feb 3, 2014)

Mimi is gorgeous!!! I love her beautiful hair!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

My Cody is dependent. Follows me around the house. Very sweet & will play with his toys as long as you are in the room with him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

EmmaGracie said:


> That is great advice, thank you! Bella (my cousins Maltese) was very affectionate and more the dependent type too and I just fell totally in love with her little personality. I definitely know this breeder I talked to today wasn't the breeder for me. She acted like it was an inconvenience when I asked what the puppies personalities were like. And she kept pushing to come up with a time to meet her (she said she doesn't allow visitors at her home and claims it stresses the mom out when the babies leave so I wouldn't be able to meet mom either).
> 
> By the way, your babies are beautiful!!! Such beautiful, precious faces!


Thank you. I am so lucky to have my girls. 
There are posts on here and stickies on finding a good breeder, and how to approach etc.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

It's a little tricky to answer for me. I would say overall they are dependent but in two different ways. 

Gustave isn't big on cuddling or being near us but it bugs him when we leave. He follows me around everywhere but watches from afar. 

Mieka is my magnet doggie but she couldn't care less when she's left alone. However, if she can see you she's on your lap. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I have had quite a few Maltese over the years, and independent is not how I would describe them. This is a breed that wants to be with you all the time. If you get a Maltese do not expect to go to the bathroom by yourself.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I have 2 Maltese and 2 Yorkies. The Maltese are by far more dependent! The Yorkies are happy to be by me, but the Maltese HAVE to be ON me!! I've had several Yorkies and Maltese, and for me, it's always been that way. When they are puppies, however, they really just want to go go go! As they got older, the more they will sit on my lap.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Pipper is very dependant, follows me all over the house. Even when he's sleeping he has to know where I am. He can be in a sound sleep but as soon as he hears me go to leave the room he pops right up. I AM allowed to go to the bathroom by myself but he feels he has to wait outside the door for me.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Maltese, generally speaking, are very dependent....I have two of them in my lap right now..:wub:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Such a great thread. Bella is an interesting little girl. She is very dependent in that she wants to be near you, eat everything you are eating and never likes being left at home. On the other hand, she is not a cuddler with me. She loves to snuggle with her Daddy some, but she prefers to lay by my feet. She is very protective. She also loves to be in her own space ... as long as she can see and/or hear what is going on in the house. She does love her toys and will play with them and you endlessly. She's just not big on being held for long periods of times. She likes for guests to hold her and make a fuss over her...just not her Mom and Dad doing that all the time  .


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I have a poodle mix and a maltese and they are both pretty dependent. Both of them have very sweet, cuddly personalities and follow me around from room to room. When Emma was younger, she was more interested in playing and exploring than being held but now she has settled down some and loves to sit in my lap and cuddle.


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

My Lily is also like what most others have posted about their Maltese: very cuddly, follows me around everywhere ALL the time, and tries to always be as close to me as possible. Sweet and gentle, but also LOVES to play. 

I have had other breeds before her, she is my first Maltese, and by far she is the most dependent. 

The only time she will voluntarily walk away from my side is when she has a very special treat, and she'll then go a few feet away and then quickly return when done.

Linda


----------



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

Daphne is very dependent. She is my little shadow. She follows me everywhere I go. If she is up on the couch or bed and I run to grab something from another room really quick, she freaks out and barks until I come get her. When I leave, she lays in her dog bed next to the door until I come home. It doesn't appear that she plays, eats or anything until I return. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

EmmaGracie said:


> That is great advice, thank you! Bella (my cousins Maltese) was very affectionate and more the dependent type too and I just fell totally in love with her little personality. I definitely know this breeder I talked to today wasn't the breeder for me. She acted like it was an inconvenience when I asked what the puppies personalities were like. And she kept pushing to come up with a time to meet her (she said she doesn't allow visitors at her home and claims it stresses the mom out when the babies leave so I wouldn't be able to meet mom either).


You are very smart to pick up on red flags! Always go with your gut feeling.
In your case, it is so important to find the right personality to fit in with your other dogs. A good breeder should definitely be able to describe the puppies' personalities, especially in terms of energy level.
Good luck with your search!


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

CloudClan said:


> If you get a Maltese do not expect to go to the bathroom by yourself.


 That is soooo true!!
😁😁😜😜😍😍





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kweldon (May 1, 2013)

Lily is my 2nd maltese....both have been totally glued to me and dependent. I got Lily at 18 months old. She doesn't let me out of her sight. She loves to be held and cuddled.


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

I definitely have a very dependent dog! Gus loves nothing more than to be on our laps, or anywhere he can touch us bodily. He lets me go to the bathroom alone (so generous of His Highness!) but will stand guard by the door. When he sees us on the couch, forgetaboutit! He's begging to go up! Definitely a little velcro and I love it! He's a great lap warmer.


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

CloudClan said:


> I have had quite a few Maltese over the years, and independent is not how I would describe them. This is a breed that wants to be with you all the time. If you get a Maltese do not expect to go to the bathroom by yourself.


(Trying to visualize a potty break with the mob of fluffs you have in your house...)

Day-um! :HistericalSmiley:

I mean, I KNOW what it's like to have ONE pupster on my heels when I duck into the bathroom, but SIX? Talk about cozy... 

Do they all crowd in at once, or do you just get the spectators who just happen to notice you've left the room? :Waiting:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

My Lilly is pretty independent as much as a malt could be but loves to be in DH's arms. She will lay for a few minutes at bedtime with us then she want her own bed.

Daisy is a different story. She loves to be held and will sleep all night cuddled. If we are not available to cuddle she will stay next to Lilly.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo is very dependant. He follows me everywhere. He tolerates being alone, but does not like it! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Jodi is independent in terms of sleeping in the bedroom by himself all day long and in the evening as long as I'm home. He doesn't need to be by my side, he just may have a short time in my arms or next to me on the couch, then it's back to his bed. But if I go outside in the yard he is not content in the house alone. He howls and barks if I leave him at my friend's (for the first few minutes) then he's ok, if he's somewhere less familiar he is not content until I return.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

mamapajamas said:


> (Trying to visualize a potty break with the mob of fluffs you have in your house...)
> 
> Day-um! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> ...




Well, I don't usually get the privilege of an audience of six unless it is when I come home and try to duck in the bathroom with some urgency before I have given them a proper greeting, then everyone pushes in expecting their hello. 

But I really can't recall the last time I went to the bathroom on my own either. I often have at least a couple bathroom attendants.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

My Boycie is very dependent. He even has to crawl onto my pillow at night to be even nearer to me. I take him everywhere and can´t leave him alone for 1 second.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Every Malt I've owned or fostered has been exceptionally dependent!


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

CloudClan said:


> Well, I don't usually get the privilege of an audience of six unless it is when I come home and try to duck in the bathroom with some urgency before I have given them a proper greeting, then everyone pushes in expecting their hello.
> 
> But I really can't recall the last time I went to the bathroom on my own either. I often have at least a couple bathroom attendants.


:supacool:

So I reckon they figure that as long as they have a couple of them in there supervising your potty training, they're good. B)


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't think of MiMi as being dependent, but she does stay close. MiMi adores having visitors. If you came to my house MiMi would want to be in your lap. She would want to kiss you and have your attention, much like what you described with the Malt who first caught your attention. MiMi is typical, and she is the most loving creature I have ever known. I think that Maltese dogs are the most affectionate, loving creatures on earth. But, she is not needy. She is very secure and confident. She is loving, but not clingy.


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Fee said:


> My Boycie is very dependent. He even has to crawl onto my pillow at night to be even nearer to me. I take him everywhere and can´t leave him alone for 1 second.


My Button does that, too... she curls around the top of my head when I go to bed. :wub: I've developed a habit of checking to see where the dog is before turning over-- no matter how befuddled by sleep I am.

I remember one time when I was having a nightmare about fighting my way through a cave filled with spider webs. I awoke with a start, and found that Miss Button had curled around my face, and her hair was all over my face!:blink:


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

mamapajamas said:


> My Button does that, too... she curls around the top of my head when I go to bed. :wub: I've developed a habit of checking to see where the dog is before turning over-- no matter how befuddled by sleep I am.
> 
> I remember one time when I was having a nightmare about fighting my way through a cave filled with spider webs. I awoke with a start, and found that Miss Button had curled around my face, and her hair was all over my face!:blink:


:smrofl: too cute! This is why we love them, you never know what to expect  Boycie always needs to wear bright pajamas in order for me to see him at night and I light a little lamp for him. I also wake up during the night and find him just sliding down the pillow olice:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh DEPENDENT is an understatement. Mine is Velcro, he's a little stalker with his eyes on me at all times (unless he's sleeping). My husband says if he wanted to know what I did all day long he would just install a camera on Steve's head because it would be pointed at me the whole time. Of course what's funny is as I type this he IS actually in another room, sitting on the stairs guarding the front door. Maybe he has started to find me boring.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylittleleo (Jan 23, 2014)

Leo's a bit of both. 

He likes to see where I am if I'm in his general vicinity, but once that's established, he'll go explore the house, grab a toy from his pen to play with himself, and will occasionally go take a nap on his bed. When he wants to play and I want to watch TV and relax on the couch though, then we'll generally compromise and he'll get to lay on the couch too next to me with a good chew toy.


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

mylittleleo said:


> Leo's a bit of both.
> 
> He likes to see where I am if I'm in his general vicinity, but once that's established, he'll go explore the house, grab a toy from his pen to play with himself, and will occasionally go take a nap on his bed. When he wants to play and I want to watch TV and relax on the couch though, then we'll generally compromise and he'll get to lay on the couch too next to me with a good chew toy.


Getting to sit on the couch is a compromise??? :blink:

Button! Get your little fuzz-butt over here and explain why you told me that Maltese own all the furniture in the houses they live in??? :w00t:


----------



## mylittleleo (Jan 23, 2014)

mamapajamas said:


> Getting to sit on the couch is a compromise??? :blink:
> 
> Button! Get your little fuzz-butt over here and explain why you told me that Maltese own all the furniture in the houses they live in??? :w00t:


Hahah I've only had Leo for a bit over a month now...all in good time. I am thiiiiis close to getting those couch stairs I've been seeing on this forum, if only I could trust Leo not to chew/eat/ruin the couch/pillows/throws when he's in his rabid dog mode!


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

mylittleleo said:


> Hahah I've only had Leo for a bit over a month now...all in good time. I am thiiiiis close to getting those couch stairs I've been seeing on this forum, if only I could trust Leo not to chew/eat/ruin the couch/pillows/throws when he's in his rabid dog mode!


Go ahead and get him some stairs, but only put them by the furniture you're sitting on when you're in the room with him. That way he'll know he's welcome to join you, but not allowed when you're out. 

Button has had stairs since she was about 5 months old, one set for the living room couch, one for the bed... although she's pretty much taken over ownership of the furniture in my house! LOL! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh gosh --- is there ONE independent Maltese out there????:w00t::w00t: A rebel with a cause? B) A Miley Cyrus of Maltdom?????:smtease:
No, huh? Well you won't find one at my house either. Tyler's velcro dog too. :huh: And I wouldn't have it any other way.:wub:



mamapajamas said:


> Getting to sit on the couch is a compromise??? :blink:
> 
> Button! Get your little fuzz-butt over here and explain why you told me that Maltese own all the furniture in the houses they live in??? :w00t:


Too funny!!:smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

Of course my Maddie is the oddball. She is the most independent little thing out there. She does not have a typical Malt personality but she is also half Havanese so I'm assuming that plays into it. She wants love and attention but on her terms. She doesn't follow me around unless I'm in the kitchen cooking something that interests her. In the summer I could go hours and hours without seeing her because she is hiding under the bed or in the cage. I sometimes wish she was more needy. :HistericalSmiley:This is probably rare also she doesn't sleep with me a lot and if she does she sleeps at the end of the bed. Typically she starts off with me until I fall asleep then she goes to her crate and sleeps. What dog doesn't want to sleep in the bed when she is allowed??!!:w00t:

Now when I take her somewhere with me she is pretty clingy and will follow me around so that is always funny for me to experience.

We also have a Maltese/Poodle and he is so dependent. He follows you around. Waits by the bathroom room and paws at it. Cries and whines to get you to pay attention to him. He wants to be held or touching you at all times.


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

mylittleleo said:


> Hahah I've only had Leo for a bit over a month now...all in good time. I am thiiiiis close to getting those couch stairs I've been seeing on this forum, if only I could trust Leo not to chew/eat/ruin the couch/pillows/throws when he's in his rabid dog mode!


Seriously, Button has been allowed up on the furniture as she pleases since she was 5 months old because she has never been a "chewer". The only things she chews on-- even when she was a puppy-- have been things I've given her, like bully sticks and toys. She's really a good little dog. :wub:


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Madeleinesmommy said:


> Of course my Maddie is the oddball. She is the most independent little thing out there. She does not have a typical Malt personality but she is also half Havanese so I'm assuming that plays into it. She wants love and attention but on her terms. She doesn't follow me around unless I'm in the kitchen cooking something that interests her. In the summer I could go hours and hours without seeing her because she is hiding under the bed or in the cage. I sometimes wish she was more needy. :HistericalSmiley:This is probably rare also she doesn't sleep with me a lot and if she does she sleeps at the end of the bed. Typically she starts off with me until I fall asleep then she goes to her crate and sleeps. What dog doesn't want to sleep in the bed when she is allowed??!!:w00t:
> 
> Now when I take her somewhere with me she is pretty clingy and will follow me around so that is always funny for me to experience.
> 
> We also have a Maltese/Poodle and he is so dependent. He follows you around. Waits by the bathroom room and paws at it. Cries and whines to get you to pay attention to him. He wants to be held or touching you at all times.


Wow... what an independent little cuss! :wub: It's gotta be her Havanese half that's doing that-- Maltese have been lap dogs for around 2500 years, so dependence to one degree or another would be sorta expected, I would think. Poodles were originally bred as hunting dogs, and the large ones tend to have that sort of personality, like the retrievers class, but the little ones seem to have had a lot of the independence bred out of them.

Sounds like you've got a pair of angels, though. They're keepers! :wub:


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

An addendum to my poodle comment-- I can recall seeing a painting of a French king, one of the Louies, undoubtedly (there was so many of them!), with a hunting party, and the dogs in the painting were all large, black standard poodles-- with their coats combed into long ringlets that hung from back to ground. It was a sight to see, and I was thrilled that I didn't have to brush THOSE dogs' coats! :w00t:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

silverhaven said:


> Well both of my girls are totally dependent. Lola even more so than Penny. Lola has to be with you at all times and has to be actually touching you or on your lap or chest to be happy, forget going to the bathroom alone, not happening. Penny is also a cuddler but is happy enough to be be sitting pretty close most of the time.
> 
> I think it depends on the particular dog from what I hear of others. A lot say the males are more cuddly, but I know Lola couldn't be more so. If you want a cuddler I suggest you find a good breeder who knows her dogs and ask for one that has that tendency.


It's similar with my two. Both are dependent, that's for sure. But, Crystal loves to be held and carried more than Snowy. Now, Snowy is also a cuddler but is happy enough to be be sitting pretty close at almost all the time.


----------

